
Rails 2.3.3: Touching, faster JSON, bug fixes - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/7/20/rails-2-3-3-touching-faster-json-bug-fixes
======
Oompa
First, thanks for all the hard work. Second, Touching is fantastic! So glad
that's there now, I've needed it before.

------
teilo
First, porn at the rail con. Now, touching. When's it going to end?

~~~
lsb
You might be interested to note the unix command _touch_ \--- "A touch utility
appeared in Version 7 AT&T UNIX", from
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_(Unix)>

